# The Amphibian wish list!



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

Ok people just for a bit of fun list Your top 5 amphibians you would like to keep. There are no bounderies on this people so go crazy!! heres mine

1 - Cruziohyla craspedopus
2 - Agalychnis callidryas
3 - phyllomedusa sauvagi
4 - _Centrolene ilex
_5 - Atelopus Varius


----------



## bpc (Mar 7, 2009)

I love 3 and 4, I was thinking of a waxy but apparently not a easy newbie frog!

As for 4 - WOW!!!!!!! is there a reason you didnt bold that one 

I just want my peacocks!!!:flrt:


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

i've got my dream frogs now  always wanted RETF ever since I was teeny. might have taken me nearly 30 yrs but got there in the end 

but..... i think dendrobates of all kinds have to be on the list! love strawberry darts!


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

1.giant salamander!
2.bumblee bee toad
3.bumblebee toad
4.bumble bee toad
5.umm more bumblee bee toads


----------



## Joe1507 (Aug 11, 2008)

Goodluck with that


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

bpc said:


> As for 4 - WOW!!!!!!! is there a reason you didnt bold that one


No reason just the text i copyed it from in my gallery



exoticsandtropics said:


> 1.giant salamander!
> 2.bumblee bee toad
> 3.bumblebee toad
> 4.bumble bee toad
> 5.umm more bumblee bee toads


so its bumble bee toads for you then LOL

They are stunning little guys


----------



## TheToad888 (Dec 18, 2008)

Well...
Waxy monkey frogs
Glass frogs 
Lutino Red eyed tree frogs
Marbled salamanders
Malayan Leaf frog

Not too wacky but... i'd love to own these phibs. Really love too. Oh, just noticed 3 of mine are on Knighty's list... must be popular.


----------



## Mbar (Aug 12, 2007)

My list changes over time but Milk Frogs were top until finally getting some of these last year. 

I think Theloderma Aspernum is currently in number one spot - great camouflage. And in no particular order mossy frog, peacock frog, oak toad and, more modestly, reed frogs. I would have added darts but wouldnt fancy maintaining the food cultures


----------



## pepsirat (Feb 5, 2009)

My wish list
Red eye tree frogs
whites tree frog
Mossy Frog
Dart frog but can not decide which
Reed frogs


----------



## bpc (Mar 7, 2009)

knighty said:


> No reason just the text i copyed it from in my gallery


ah, I thought it was because they are ghosty frogs :2thumb:


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

1. a group of fire belly toads 
2. either a group of european green toads or square marked toads 
3. any dicamptodon species of salamander 
4. tomato frogs 
5. some neurergus kaiseri

the OH has a fear of frogs and toads so im not allowed any


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

I have one of mine 



















Otherwise I guess I'm lucky enough to work with 3 of my favourite species and have worked with another of them in the past;

_Leptodactylus fallax_ (Montserrat Mountain Chicken),
_Nectophrynoides viviparus_ (Morogoro Livebearing Toad),
_Pedostibes hosii_ (Yellow Spotted Tree Toad),
_Anotheca spinosa_ (Crowned Treefrog).

:flrt:
Lotte***


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

Alytes Cisternasii/Bombina Bombina/Breviceps Adspersus and that's it. Already got the Waxies thankfully.


----------



## TheToad888 (Dec 18, 2008)

pepsirat said:


> My wish list
> Red eye tree frogs
> whites tree frog
> Mossy Frog
> ...


Reed frogs are quite obtainable, they have about 6 at my local pet shop and 2 red eyed tree frogs.


----------



## jennlovesfrogs (Jan 22, 2009)

Saedcantas said:


> I have one of mine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
you are one lucky woman!! they are stunning frogs!

I think I should add tomato frogs and clown frogs onto my list, but my dream (proper dream) was to own RETF and I do now :flrt:


----------



## TheToad888 (Dec 18, 2008)

jennlovesfrogs said:


> you are one lucky woman!! they are stunning frogs!
> 
> I think I should add tomato frogs and clown frogs onto my list, but my dream (proper dream) was to own RETF and I do now :flrt:


 Jenn's right. Those toads (are they toads?) look brilliant!


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

TheToad888 said:


> Jenn's right. Those toads (are they toads?) look brilliant!


Thanks guys!

Yes they are toads! _Atelopus hoogmoedi_, Hoogmoed's Harlequin Toad, they originate from Suriname, Brownsberg National Park.

We have four of the little mischeif makers and they are utterly amazing  They are around 3cm/2grams 

Calling!
YouTube - Atelopus calling and in shot this time!

Lotte***


----------



## TheToad888 (Dec 18, 2008)

I saw them at Dartfrog. I'm guessing thats where you got them from?


----------



## Roho (Mar 1, 2009)

*Frogs*
1. _Nyctimantis rugiceps_ (brown-eyed treefrog)
2. _Agalychnis litodryas_ (maroon-eyed leaf frog)
3. _Dendrobates benedicta_ (Benedict's dart frog)
4. _Sphaenorynchus lacteus_ (hatchet frog)
5. _Centrolene ilex_ (ghost glass frog)
6. _Schaphrione gottlebei_ (rainbow burrowing toad)
7. _Atelopus zeteki_ (Panamanian golden frog)

*Newts and Salamanders*
1. _Neurergus kaiseri_ (Kaiser's Iranian newt)
2. _Tylototriton shanjing_ (emperor newt)
3. _Cynops orientalis_/_pyrrhogaster_ (Chinese/Japanese fire bellied newt)
4. _Plethodon glutinosus_ (slimy salamander)
5. _Salamandra salamandra giggeoli_ (fire salamander)

But the two amphibians I'm hoping to actually get soon are red-eyed leaf frogs and African clawed frogs.


----------



## TheToad888 (Dec 18, 2008)

I kept African clawed frogs... they were fantastic. Unfortunately one died of bloat and the other one died soon after... really great characters...


----------



## Roho (Mar 1, 2009)

Yea! I've heard they are fabulous frogs.

I can't wait 'til when I get them and give them guppies and ghost shrimp and see them *EAT*! :mf_dribble:


----------



## Barney_M (Apr 2, 2008)

Saedcantas said:


> I have one of mine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what are these?


----------



## TheToad888 (Dec 18, 2008)

They are Harlequin toads. Dartfrog is selling them.


----------



## TheToad888 (Dec 18, 2008)

Roho said:


> Yea! I've heard they are fabulous frogs.
> 
> I can't wait 'til when I get them and give them guppies and ghost shrimp and see them *EAT*! :mf_dribble:


Watching them eat is one of the best things about them! I used to hand feed them. It was great.


----------



## IanF94 (Oct 12, 2008)

1._Neurergus kaiseri _
2._Taricha granulosa _
3._Necturus maculosus _
4._Plethodon jordani _
5._Pseudotriton ruber _

So many others but I can't decide!


----------



## Mbar (Aug 12, 2007)

> Yes they are toads! _Atelopus hoogmoedi_, Hoogmoed's Harlequin Toad, they originate from Suriname, Brownsberg National Park.
> 
> We have four of the little mischeif makers and they are utterly amazing  They are around 3cm/2grams


Stunning. I think I'll have to adjust my wish list. 

They look like something on display in Thorntons - Chocolate and Banana flavour? 

They seem up for it - what are the chances of offspring?


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

Mbar said:


> Stunning. I think I'll have to adjust my wish list.
> 
> They look like something on display in Thorntons - Chocolate and Banana flavour?
> 
> They seem up for it - what are the chances of offspring?


:mf_dribble:
Not much I'm afraid! I'm fairly certain that they're all males but fingers crossed eh! 


Lotte***


----------



## Doogerie (Jul 6, 2007)

ok i don't know the latin names so

1 whtes 
2.giant salimanda
3. that really big extinct frog (form 40 mil yers or somthing)
4.tree frog
5. tiger salimander


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

female morphed axys for my Mr lister


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Yeesh this is hard.

I want most dart frogs....erm...ok...will leave out darts as I'm getting some soon.

1: Golden Mantella
2: Red Salamander
3: Vietnamese Blue Tree Frog
4: Red Eyes
5: Giant Salamander (Yeah right!)

I have loads of choice as I don't have any phibs yet but it's still a tough one!


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

Dart frogs - Azureus(sp)
Reed Frog
RETF
Milk Frog
Mantella


----------



## Frosch828 (Mar 4, 2009)

Here's mine:
1. Red Eyed Tree Frog
2. Japanese Fire-Bellied Newt
3. Amazonian Milk Frog
4. Harlequin Toad
5. Golden Sedge Frog


----------



## Snookers (Apr 16, 2009)

Mbar said:


> My list changes over time but Milk Frogs were top until finally getting some of these last year.


Where did you get them from, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

I'm really starting to love the milk frogs!


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

still gotta be bumbleebee toads sorry. or bufo brongermai or something along those lines


----------



## Mbar (Aug 12, 2007)

> I'm really starting to love the milk frogs!


We've all got our favourites but I think Milk Frogs are brilliant - always popular with friends along with the Whites of course 

The ever changing wish list is now between mossies, peacock tree frogs and reed frogs.

In no particular hurry but female milk frog wanted - Ernie is waiting :flrt:


----------



## captaincarot (Mar 20, 2008)

my list did include mossies but i got 3 of em so it's now

1) fringed leaf frog
2) fringed leaf frog
3) splendid leaf frog
4) splendid leaf frog
5) breeding colony of scaphiophryne madagascariensis


----------

